# mp3 sermon quality settings and bath processor



## ClayPot (Dec 30, 2011)

I need to convert a bunch of sermons encoded at typical music quality, bitrate 128 kbps and sampling rate 44.1 kHz, to a more manageable size (currently the individual files are between 50-100 mb). What are your recommended quality settings and what would be the easiest program to batch convert them?


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2011)

You'd need to include average length of the sermon to determine if the size is somehow inflated by your original program.

What program were they originally created under?
What OS do you have?
Have you tried Audacity?


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 30, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> You'd need to include average length of the sermon to determine if the size is somehow inflated by your original program.
> 
> What program were they originally created under?
> What OS do you have?
> Have you tried Audacity?



The programs were originally created in iTunes. I have looked at Audacity, but a quick multiprocessing didn't seem possible. I actually figured out an easy way to do it in iTunes by selecting the tracks to convert, then right-clicking and selecting Make mp3 version. After some more searching, I found some recommended settings here: http://www.church123.com/church_website_online_sermons.htm

The files are all about an hour in length. A 100 mb file is a bit too big for simple speaking!


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2011)

jpfrench81 said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > You'd need to include average length of the sermon to determine if the size is somehow inflated by your original program.
> ...



iTunes is notorious for creating huge files. For an hour they shouldn't be any bigger than 15mb. Depending on your OS depends on what batch file conversion prg can be recommended.

This thread may help if you want to use iTunes for batch conversion: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=63621

But there are other programs out there that are a lot faster. Depending on the OS I can probably find you a free open source prg for it.


----------



## bug (Dec 31, 2011)

for simple spoken audio, 32mb is about right, and that will quarter the file size


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're posting to internet, consider using a separate server with another hosting company (even after you get your files down to size.)


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 31, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> But there are other programs out there that are a lot faster. Depending on the OS I can probably find you a free open source prg for it.



I have Windows, Mac, and Linux so a program for any OS would be fine.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2011)

From command line with LAME installed:for i in *.wav ; do echo $i b=`basename $i .wav` lame -V $i $b.mp3 doneLame libraries here: http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.phpYou can change the settings to whatever you need. just create a specific directory. Works well on Mac OS X under terminal.

So the best prg I've found for Mac is $10: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/soundconverter/id413890028?mt=12

Tuneclone seems to be free: http://mac.tuneclone.com/convert-m4a-to-mp3-on-mac.php

Switch is shareware and has a free version: http://www.nch.com.au/switch/

for Linux: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/pacpl & http://soundconverter.org/


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2011)

jpfrench81 said:


> mp3 sermon quality settings and bath processor



Every time I see this thread, I wonder what a 'bath processor' is.


----------

